# Double Engine House



## nick1717 (Nov 26, 2009)

im trying to figure out out how to build one i also have quite a few questions.

1. can i make the doors open and close?
2. will it be able with stand the weight of heavy snow as well as keep rain out?
3. once an engine is is in how do i cut the power off to it i have an old super blue system?
4. can the process be auto mated or manul on which train go in and stay there?
5 should i get a pre made kit or go from scratch?
5 can a pre made kit house an usaq sd 70 ?
6 are there any other thing i need to consider?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure just exactly what your looking for, but here is a PDF file of one that Larry Mosher built maybe it'll give you some ideas.

2-Bay_Engine_Shed[/b]


----------



## nick1717 (Nov 26, 2009)

im not sure what im looking for all i now is i need to be able to fit larger enghines


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick 
You can have anything you want, it only takes money or know how, if you have both it will be easier, if you have niether it will be very difficult. If you know the right people they can help you, this is a good site to get advice, do you have a plan, or an idea of what you want. Do you have any pictures of what you want, do you know your size you want. Do you know the style you want. These are some of the things you will need to know. good luck Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You can make it about any way you want. 

1. can i make the doors open and close? 

Depends how clever you are or how much work you want to do. It's pretty easy to make doors that are just plugs to close up the holes. 

2. will it be able with stand the weight of heavy snow as well as keep rain out? 

Depends what you make it out of. Tinfoil? Not likely. 2x4's, plywood and shingles? That's what your house is made out of. 

3. once an engine is is in how do i cut the power off to it i have an old super blue system? 

Don't know what's an "old super blue system," but you might mount switches so you can turn tracks off for parking engines. 

4. can the process be auto mated or manul on which train go in and stay there? 

Depends how clever you want to be. 

5 should i get a pre made kit or go from scratch? 

Don't know of any pre made kits. Wait, doesn't Iron Dan at Eaglewings have something? 

5 can a pre made kit house an usaq sd 70 ? 

Depends how big it is. 

6 are there any other thing i need to consider? 

If you want to keep trains there all winter, you'll need to keep humidity, mice and other pests out. Best would be to bring the trains in for the winter, I'd think. Maybe it needs a good lock to keep trains from walking away?

People have built some pretty cool storage houses. Look around the site. Tom H just built a pretty nice one.


----------

